# Shipping companies???



## owl (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi all, does anyone have any recommendations for shipping companies? I want to send 3 30kg boxes from Italy to Dubai and so far the best quote is £600.


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

owl said:


> Hi all, does anyone have any recommendations for shipping companies? I want to send 3 30kg boxes from Italy to Dubai and so far the best quote is £600.


The cheapest way to send out stuff is by sea with a shipping company rather than a courier. Having said that I have the same problem. I need to send out one box from Dubai to Hong Kong and just tried the online rate calculator for DHL and it came out at over 3000 aed!!!
Any suggestions anyone??


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I hear Emirates Skycargo is the most economical option for sending stuff out of Dubai. It was posted on one of the threads on this forum.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

It depends on how much you are shipping. If its just a small amount, like a few boxes, then going airline cargo is the best option. There is a minimum when you ship by boat and so if you dont have much your still paying for the space. My boss is shipping things right now and shipping 3 boxes to someone who had left stuff here is half the price of packing up half her house and shipping by cargo she said. How much that is, I do not know though.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Yoga girl said:


> The cheapest way to send out stuff is by sea with a shipping company rather than a courier. Having said that I have the same problem. I need to send out one box from Dubai to Hong Kong and just tried the online rate calculator for DHL and it came out at over 3000 aed!!!
> Any suggestions anyone??


Ouch! Take a look at the services offered by Emirates Post. I always use them instead of the major courier companies to send parcels worldwide as they are much cheaper.
-


----------

